# can u duck hunt in galveston west bay?



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

can u duck hunt in galveston west bay?? its public water property but im not sure if we can hunt..any help appericated


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

Yes you can Ryan ! You can hunt any navigateable water way as long as its not a refuge or private land leased up. There should be signs though either way.I do not hunt over there but im sure someone will chime in w some descent spots.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Si se puede!


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

heck yea , why are there ducks over there?


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

yes you can...my brother scouted last week and saw 3 ducks. its a toss up.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

yes you can, becareful about where you go in greens as part of that way up in there is halls bayou huntin club, caranchaua is pretty much offlimits


----------



## fireBoy (Jul 5, 2008)

Not trying to hijak, just add one. I know some guys that skeet shoot behind the levy a little way off the cut from the ICW to Kirby's over the water... Is this legal?


----------



## vettaim (May 5, 2007)

jjordan why do you say caranchaua is off limits? I have never hunted it but was thinking about scouting it this week.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

If you can get boat it you can hunt it. And a lot of the marsh too, legally, (everything below the fast bank) but you'll probably get hassled by Halls pet game warden(s). 

There IS a wildlife preserve which covers some of the Jones lake marsh near HWY 6. However I will hunt any where I can get a boat that is not marked by signs or purple markers.


----------



## thatdoggJake (Dec 31, 2007)

hunt greens in early teal season, hunt opening big duck season and forget it after that. Might as well drive to San Barnard, Peach Point, or the Anuach refuge (all public)


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

vett..........all the land around there is owned by the halls bayou huntin club and by law as long as you dont step foot on their land or your dog, or your projectiles cross their land then you can, but with the game wardens on their side, its not worth the headache, especially for the number of ducks you will kill. greens can be good at times but you need a shallow shallow boat to get way back in there and then its hit or miss, good luck


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

I've scouted parts of West Bay all year and the hunting has been good. This ranges from shallow cut marsh ponds to open water; we were literally covered with ducks during teal season. After the second cold front moved in, there were ducks everywhere. From what I've seen over the past 2 weeks, hunting hasn't slowed down all that much.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

PM me with your contact info. When I get back from the deer lease we can meet at the ramp and I will show you a few spots that are easy to get to and have been productive.

Glass


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

okay thanks for the information guys yea found a decent spot with alot of ducks..maybe will hunt there


----------

